# jump the baby



## vincix

Încerc să-mi dau seama de înțelesul propoziției „jump the baby”, iar contextul nu pare să fie prea revelator:

You tumble the paper into the desk, fling the wet pen down upon the table-cloth, and start up with the resolution of going to see the Thompsons. While pulling on your gloves, however, it occurs to you that the Thompsons are idiots; that they never have supper; and that you will be expected to *jump the baby*. 

Are cineva vreo idee?

Mersi


----------



## farscape

Bună,

Mai apare vreo altă referire în text la _baby_, ceva care ar putea fi privit ca un baby, nu neapărat un bebe?

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

Nu. E vorba de un eseu al lui Jerome K. Jerome. E trântit așa (la fel cum face cu multe alte chestii), nelegat de nici un context anume. E un pic ludic, chiar cu o superficialitate asumată, în tradiția unui tip de eseistică engleză.


----------



## farscape

vincix said:


> ..., it occurs to you that the Thompsons are idiots; that they never have supper; and that you will be expected to *jump the baby*.



Așa stând lucrurile, poate că definiția de aici (El Colacho) se potrivește pentru _jumping the baby_: a face o idioțenie, un lucru fără sens, pentru cel care povestește.

Am întâlnit mai multe expresii idiomatice cu "jump" dar nici una nu se potrivește aici:
- get the jump on someone
- jump the shark (prea nouă ~'50/'60) pentru JKJ)
- jump start something

Ștergem totul și o luăm de la capăt: după ce am citit vreo două pagini din nuvelă, m-am edificat (cred  ): to jump or to bounce the baby (a da copilul huța, etc.)


Later,
.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc pentru răspuns.


----------

